
Ask HN: is there any way to switch off the iOS “slowdown when old” code? - hoodoof
Recent news says iOS slows down devices with old batteries - clearly to force hardware upgrades.<p>Is there any way a user can turn this off?
======
LarryMade2
I think part of it is software upgrades, many of which are optimized for newer
hardware, or not optimized for out of production hardware. So when new
features are added/enhanced older systems may see a slowdown, another factor
is newer hardware runs faster so some new updates may not care about
optimizing as it runs fine on the newer system anyways.

Have used Apple products for a while, they don't really like spending a lot of
undue effort on stuff they don't sell anymore.

Still running iOS 8 on an iPhone 5s, works great, I hear newer iOSs are not as
efficient on this phone, so will stick with 8 on it.

------
mtmail
[citation needed] Can you point to an analysis or news article that shows it's
to force customers to upgrade?

~~~
hoodoof
No it is my opinion but a reasonable conclusion to come to.

\--> Battery wear is a measure of device age, or a good proxy for that in most
cases. --> Apple wants people to keep upgrading their hardware --> primary
reason to upgrade is old, slow device --> Apple ensures devices get slow as
they get older.

If it was really Apple acting in the users interests, then it would be a user
option, not a secret setting in the code.

~~~
mtmail
"Apple ensures devices get slow as they get older" Do you have a statistic for
that or is that anecdotal?

I'm perfectly happy with my 5 year old iphone. I notice the
Facebook/Skype/Slack app get larger and larger over time.
[https://sensortower.com/blog/ios-app-size-
growth](https://sensortower.com/blog/ios-app-size-growth) Primary reason to
upgrade for me is lack of security updates, Apple stopped supporting the
iphone 5 (any 32bit CPU device) for example.

